# Turn Key...nothing



## lilwing500 (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay folks while trying to check the carb from my last post (engaging blades kills motor) I had the air cleaner assembly off and was checking the carb. I started the tractor and was tinkering with the various hoses and shut it down. I then thought I would start it and engage the blades. When I turned the key, nothing, not even a click.
I started tracing wires from the ignition and noticed an inline fuse. When I pulled it, it popped out and disappeared into the bowels of the motor (not down the carb thank God) but I can't find it! Can anyone tell me what amp/type fuse this would be and is it possibly why the motor won't turn over? I've had this tractor for almost two months and have yet to mow with it. Getting pretty discouraged.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well skipper, hopefully it isn't in the engine! Not sure what kind of fuse it is, but some one here might know... it put in a 5 amp and try it out. Actually I think your starting problem is more like a bad battery connection thatn anything... apart from that wayward fuse.


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

i replaced the ignition turn key that is and fixed mine check ground wires too


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

lilwing500 said:


> Okay folks while trying to check the carb from my last post (engaging blades kills motor) I had the air cleaner assembly off and was checking the carb. I started the tractor and was tinkering with the various hoses and shut it down. I then thought I would start it and engage the blades. When I turned the key, nothing, not even a click.
> I started tracing wires from the ignition and noticed an inline fuse. When I pulled it, it popped out and disappeared into the bowels of the motor (not down the carb thank God) but I can't find it! Can anyone tell me what amp/type fuse this would be and is it possibly why the motor won't turn over? I've had this tractor for almost two months and have yet to mow with it. Getting pretty discouraged.



Some are 20amp mine takes a 30amp.


----------



## lilwing500 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks, the battery is new and the connections are nice and snug. I will begin with a 20 amp fuse and go from there!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Keep us updated.


----------



## lilwing500 (Jun 17, 2012)

It worked fine for 3 mowings and now it's right back to nothing when I turn the key. I have replaced the ignition switch and the PTO switch. All fuses are intact. Battery is charged. The safety switch in the seat has been bypassed and has never been an issue. Any other ideas?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Make and model?
Do you hear clicking sound?
Ground have clean connection?


----------



## lilwing500 (Jun 17, 2012)

John Deere 318, no clicking sound, absolutely nothing. It was running great, I shut it off to move some vehicles and when I tried to start it again...nothing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the PTO switch,at the connector(turn key/wiggle connector),and also check the forward/reverse switch.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a tractor that kept popping fuses - turns out the ign key was so worn, it arced across the switch, blowing the fuse.

Id say somethings grounding out ....


----------

